# All About Food Addiction



## Arnold (Sep 12, 2011)

All About Food Addiction by Ryan Andrews Summary: Many behaviors qualify as addictions ??? things we feel overwhelmingly compelled to do, despite the consequences. What???s food addiction, and how can we treat it? When asked what substance he was first addicted to, guitarist Eric Clapton answered: ???sugar.??? And we all know the person who kicked [...]

*Read More...*


----------

